# Help! field strip jam



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

I just bought a Dan Wesson Bobtail. I just came back from the range and I tried to fleid strip it. When I took off the slide catch and moved the slide forward. The entire thing has jammed. I can not move it. its tough! Help. Any suggestions because I need to clean this bad boy!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It wont move at all or is it just not moving back?


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

It wont move. I the plug in the front has been removed. Then I slid it back to take out the slide catch and then it locked up. It wont move back or forth. Its pissing me off!:smt076


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok I got it open..but now I cant get the barrel out of the slide. It looks warped...only after 100 rounds???? The barrel metal looks bent and I cant slide the barrel out. NOW WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

there is no mag in the gun is there?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The barrel looks warped or bent?
Are you sure that it's not just a "bell mouth" at the muzzle, instead of using a normal bushing?
It takes quite a bit of force to bend a 1911 barrel.

The 1911 barrel can come out through the front of the slide, in the case of a bell-mouth muzzle. It'll jam up, if you try to remove it toward the rear.
Could that be the problem?

Some 1911 barrels are assembled with a brazed-on lug, rather than being machined all-in-one-piece. Could the underlug have come "unglued"? That has happened to me (which taught me not to use brazed-up barrels), and it locked-up the gun completely. It was very hard to disassemble, requiring a vise, a mallet, and lots of labor.

How was the gun shooting? Were the sights extreme, left, right, up,or down? Was it grouping OK?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The IT guy in me asks the easy questions just to get them out of the way. I asked a bout the mag just because I have had people forget to pull it out then call me. as to computer questions you will not believe some that I get.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The IT guy in me asks the easy questions just to get them out of the way. I asked a bout the mag just because I have had people forget to pull it out then call me. as to computer questions you will not believe some that I get.


:smt179

I fully understand Devils.
The first three questions to ask are:
1. Is the on-off switch in the on position
2. is it plugged in
3. Are the lights in your room working.

Now back to your regularily scheduled program.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Stumped let us know how it turns out.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok.. the magazine was out. I would take a photo but I sent the gun in. The barrel housing in the inner slide looked funny. It looks like the metal curved in a little..like a lip..which makes it impossible to slide the barrel out. If you look at and drew an imaginary line down the middle..the bilateral symmetry is off. Maybe when the machined the slide the drill bit missed a spot. But I dont know. Warp was a bad description but the metal does look like it curved inward at the tip of the interior slide- near the ejection port.

I took in it and they are going to send it back to CZ. I fooled around with it for about an hour without forcing anything and I still could not..for the life of me...get the barrel to slide out of the slide muzzle

I'll keep you posted on what happened to the gun

Thanks everyone


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

The gun was shooting fine for the first 60 rounds. Then the gun felt kinda weird on the next 40 rounds. I could really feel the slide move back in a forceful way. It didnt glide back it. It felt like it grinded back. I took the gun apart when i got it. Cleaned it. And gave it a really good oil job just hours before going to the range. The grouping was fine. At 20 feet I was hitting mostly on the center and at 9 o clock


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Have you removed the barrel Bushing?


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

YEs, I removed everything


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Were you holding on to the grip pressing the grip safety? I've seen em lock up that way too.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably..but one I I did get it loose, The real problem began when I could not remove the Barrel out through the slide. Totally weird. Even the guy at the gun store said he hasnt seen something like this. They sent it back to CZ and I will tell you what exactly what the problem was when I get it back.... In the mean time I still have my P226 9mm and my P-01 9mm-= great guns.



PS I recently shoot a 357 Sig handgun for the first time... possibly the worst round ever invented!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm really interested in what caused your problem. Please do let us know once you find out.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Definitely! I'll keep:smt071 everyone posted...


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Got the gun back..finally!*

Ok, Dan Wesson / CZ sent back the gun.

Here were the problems
1. Rounded guide rod
2. Removed burrs in slide
3. Replaced 20# cmdr spring

Well..wish me luck


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> Ok, Dan Wesson / CZ sent back the gun.
> 
> Here were the problems
> 1. Rounded guide rod
> ...


I'll be the first to wish you luck. :smt023 Hopefully you don't have any other problems. That's a little disturbing to me, especially considering the cost of that firearm.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Scott at Dan Wesson is a super guy and hand checks every gun sent back for service. I got mine back from them after having a problem and everything has been ok since.


----------

